

Adobe Flash Builder 4.5 for PHP - CWIZO
http://www.zend.com/en/products/studio/flash-builder-for-php/index

======
CWIZO
Adobe's product page: <http://www.adobe.com/products/flash-builder_php.html>

Blog post about this: [http://andigutmans.blogspot.com/2011/04/rapidly-
deliver-nati...](http://andigutmans.blogspot.com/2011/04/rapidly-deliver-
native-connected-mobile.html)

